# Orlando Magic vs Washington Wizards



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

LINK


Wizards at Magic, 7

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre.

RECORDS: Wizards 40-30; Magic 34-37.

BROADCAST: TV -- Sun Sports; Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish -- 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: They signed point guard Andre Barrett to a 10-day contract and released Mark Jones. Barrett, who practiced with the team Thursday, is expected to see action immediately. He is small (5-10) but quick. He spent most of this season with the Houston Rockets but was waived March 19. Jameer Nelson remains on the sideline, but the Magic are hoping he can return sometime next week.

WIZARDS UPDATE: They are without Antawn Jamison, who is on the injured list with tendinitis of the right knee, but they have continued to win without him. They still have a potent backcourt with Gilbert Arenas and Larry Hughes. Kwame Brown is playing again after missing a month with an ankle problem. The Wizards are in the No. 4 playoff spot in the Eastern Conference, which would give them home-court advantage in the first round.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: Who will play with the most urgency? The Wizards want to hang onto that home-court advantage. The Magic need a win to stay in playoff contention. The Magic beat the Wizards in back-to-back games in late January, but much has changed since then.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..


Needless to say this is a huge game. Orlando needs all the wins they can get if they want to make the playoffs and we've got a lot of tough teams coming up.

Steve Francis is going to have to be the man tonight.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

no

steve francis, dwight howard, and grant hill will have to be the Magic Men.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BallBiologist said:


> no
> 
> steve francis, dwight howard, and grant hill will have to be the Magic Men.


Yeah, but I dont worry about Grant and Dwight showing up. They almost always do. Francis is going to have to be big against Arenas.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This game and especially the NJ game are near must wins, IMO.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Dwight picks up his *third* foul in the first. WTF? What a bogus call. Thomas is throwing 'bows in there. And it was a late call, just let them play.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Man Barrett sucks.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Dwight picks up his *third* foul in the first. WTF? What a bogus call. Thomas is throwing 'bows in there. And it was a late call, just let them play.



Third in the first? Why the hell was he in the game? :no:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve-O almost threw down the sickest dunk I've ever seen.

The refs hate the Magic, there's two guys on the Magic with THREE fouls in the first. Ridiculous.

Is anybody else watching this game? :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Steve-O almost threw down the sickest dunk I've ever seen.
> 
> The refs hate the Magic, there's two guys on the Magic with THREE fouls in the first. Ridiculous.
> 
> Is anybody else watching this game? :laugh:



Not yet. I'm stuck at working while we worked out a crashed server. Heading home .. just my luck i'll be home right at the start of halftime.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Holy crap, Barrett has 4 fouls a minute into the 2nd. The Wiz are on fire, up by 10.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never seen so many ticky tack fouls in my life. Wait a minute. We are the Magic. Most nights we play 5 on 8 any way so why is it a surprise?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow this is pissing me off. Everything that could be going wrong is.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic can't buy a bucket in the 2nd. It seems once Howard got his 3rd foul, it took the wind right out of them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

A mini run at the end, corresponding with the return of Howard, gets us back to within 14 at the half.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes. Nice run at the end.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

JNice said:


> Third in the first? Why the hell was he in the game? :no:


did you see what happened when he left??? that is why he was in and that was a crap foul anyway


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Howard and Cato run the break! :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Geez, 10 pt lead to a 22 pt lead in no time.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

This game is so suck.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, what a terrible flagrant.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What a play by Howard! I like this press, why haven't we used it more often?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic defense picking up. Lets hope they can get it down to a 10 point lead going into the 4th.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeez that's not a foul. Are blocked shots still allowed?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Another crap call by the ref. What a surprise.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Damn the refs suck. That was a goal tend you morons!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Anybody else hear that MVP chant for Dwight when he was at the line? :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Dwight's the only guy getting any respect from the refs.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

At least this game has been somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic making another run. Howard leading the charge.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic are on a 18 or 20 to 4 run. That full court defense is killing the Wizards.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What a crap call on Augmon.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Win or lose, this has been an incredible comeback.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The full court pressure has been amazing. If only we could play this type of defense every game.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

How did we get within 5? Incredible. Too much Arenas though.

I hope Hughes is okay... after the game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I wish they would give an update on Hill. He hasn't played the entire 4th.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> I wish they would give an update on Hill. He hasn't played the entire 4th.


I think he's okay, we're playing well with this lineup so who cares.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard with another huge game despite playing below 30 minutes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Dagger.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Too bad we had so little Dwight tonight. He's got 18-8 in only 20 mins.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Howard is a monster.

Win or lose, you've gotta love the effort for at least the last quarter or so.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard is what Kwame was supposed to be. Kwame sucks.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

If Howard wouldn't have got those crap calls against him in the 1st quarter, he may have had a 30/20 night. 

Howard finishes with 22pts/11rbs/4asts/4stls/2blks in 26 minutes. 

By the way, the bench once again was the dagger, but when Nelson and Hedo are in street clothes, there is no hope. What Garrity did the other night against the Raptors was something he might do once a month.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard is what Kwame was supposed to be. Kwame sucks.


Brown is a big fat bust.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

too bad the magic can't hold the wizard's jock


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> too bad the magic can't hold the wizard's jock


Get out troll, thanks.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

lol jk man i can't stand it when people start hatin on kwame


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> lol jk man i can't stand it when people start hatin on kwame


I wouldn't hate on Kwame so much if he showed any sign on improvement. I really expected big things from him out of high school, and me being a Gator fan, the college he was going to attend, I still root for him. He just isn't very good, it's a shame because he's a good kid


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> too bad the magic can't hold the wizard's jock


LOL!!!

Howard pretty much beat the Wizards by himself in the 4th. If not for the refs bailing you guys out in the 1st quarter, he probably would have dropped 30/20 on Mr. Bust and the Wizards. 

Any way, the thing that truly killed the Magic tonight was the bench. Wizards bench scored 26. Magics bench scored 15.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> too bad the magic can't hold the wizard's jock


..

*Lame.*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with 22 pts, 11 rebs, 4 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks in only 29 mins.

I knew it ... Dwight was solid by the end and Hill was solid. Franics shoots 7-22.. just missed 30%. We needed better from Francis to win this one. Would have also helped to have Nelson, Hedo, and Christie.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Dwight with 22 pts, 11 rebs, 4 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks in only 29 mins.
> 
> I knew it ... Dwight was solid by the end and Hill was solid. Franics shoots 7-22.. just missed 30%. We needed better from Francis to win this one. Would have also helped to have Nelson, Hedo, and Christie.


Could have used Nelson's 53% from the field shooting.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

from what i saw dho looked real solid. Francis needs to give the ball up to him more imo.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Could have been tied with Sixers :curse: Almost no hope for playoffs now...


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

JNice said:


> Dwight with 22 pts, 11 rebs, 4 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks in only 29 mins.
> 
> I knew it ... Dwight was solid by the end and Hill was solid. Franics shoots 7-22.. just missed 30%. We needed better from Francis to win this one. Would have also helped to have Nelson, Hedo, and Christie.


It was fairly even injury wise considering the Wiz were without Haywood, Jamison and Jarvis Hayes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

NorthEast Wiz said:


> It was fairly even injury wise considering the Wiz were without Haywood, Jamison and Jarvis Hayes.


True, but what killed the Magic was having Howard out for most of the first half, not all of the injuries.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Season slip-sliding away - 
The Magic fall into 10th place in Eastern Conference chase


----------

